# Gig Vs Zetta



## Zetta (Apr 15, 2008)

Master Of Death Gig (level 2000 with all his powers) vs Bad-ass Freaking Overlord Zetta (level 2000 with all of his powers except time travel)



Vs




Place your bets! 


Scenario 1: Gig Vs Zetta in the Overlord Space.
Scenario 2: Gig with Feinne,Thuris and Rhaksha versus Zetta with Salome,Alexander and Pram.

No Gig edicts and soul devouring.


----------



## Gig (Apr 15, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Master Of Death Gig (level 2000 with all his powers) vs Bad-ass Freaking Overlord Zetta (level 2000 with all of his powers except time travel)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scenario 1 – Gig uses Max Gigify and becomes level 4000 and then uses Demon blast pwning Zetta 

Scenario 2 – Gig devours Feinne,Thuris and Rhaksha becoming level 5000 then uses max Gigify becoming level 7000 he then rapes the overlords rather easily.

Edit: no I’m not biased


----------



## Zetta (Apr 15, 2008)

Gig said:


> Scenario 1 ? Gig uses Max Gigify and becomes level 4000 and then uses Demon blast pwning Zetta
> 
> Scenario 2 ? Gig devours Feinne,Thuris and Rhaksha becoming level 5000 then uses max Gigify becoming level 7000 he then rapes the overlords rather easily.
> 
> Edit: no I?m not biased



No Gig Edicts and devouring (nice try though ).

Just a pure mano a mano fight


----------



## Gig (Apr 15, 2008)

Zetta said:


> No Gig Edicts and devouring (nice try though ).
> 
> Just a pure mano a mano fight



You edited the first post that's completely unfair there Gigs skills your obviously playing things to your advantage 

For one Thuris is weak as shit compared to every one else here give your team King Drake then give Gig's team Devour lord then it’s fair 

But anyway for scenario 1 Gig tells Zetta his time has come and takes away Zetta soul so forcing him to be recarnated as a level 1 Gig then stomps him easily  

(Master of death bitch)


----------



## Zetta (Apr 16, 2008)

Ergo,this battle is impossible?


----------



## Ax_ (Apr 18, 2008)

I support the idea of giving Gigs team the Devourlord 
Because, dammit, why won't anyone use this awesome human character (he is human, no matter what you say! It's not like there is any real difference between the 2 Worlds anyway.)


----------



## Zetta (Apr 18, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> I support the idea of giving Gigs team the Devourlord
> Because, dammit, why won't anyone use this awesome human character (he is human, no matter what you say! It's not like there is any real difference between the 2 Worlds anyway.)



Except he can eat souls... which actually gives him the potential to become God. Revya is like...awesome.

Hence,why he's not allowed.



Gig said:


> You edited the first post that's completely unfair there Gigs skills your obviously playing things to your advantage
> 
> For one Thuris is weak as shit compared to every one else here give your team King Drake then give Gig's team Devour lord then it’s fair
> 
> ...


Hey,I nerfed Zetta too. He could just go back in time and own Haephness before she even makes Gig's soul.


----------



## Ax_ (Apr 18, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Except he can eat souls... which actually gives him the potential to become God. Revya is like...awesome.
> 
> Hence,why he's not allowed.



Everyone in Soul Nomad are awesome.
...except Odie...and Trishia...

Though, to be fair, Odie had some pretty nice moments, like when he thought about helping the group out of that illusion.
And in the demon path, he gets way better.

Also, having the potential to become a god doesn't mean you can't be human as well.
Most beings would probably have the potential to do so, but it doesn't mean they ever will.

Also, thank you for using the male version of Revya.


----------



## Zetta (Apr 18, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Everyone in Soul Nomad are awesome.
> ...except Odie...and Trishia...
> 
> Though, to be fair, Odie had some pretty nice moments, like when he thought about helping the group out of that illusion.
> ...


I personally like Odie,he might not be as powerful as Dio but he's a lot funnier to have around.

I got my Soul Nomad EU pre-ordered at Amazon. The 20th of June is the day I Max Gigify.


----------



## Ryuk (Apr 18, 2008)

Lol, I thought this was member Zetta Vs member Gig, Lol.


----------



## Zetta (Apr 18, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Lol, I thought this was member Zetta Vs member Gig, Lol.



Then we'dd be casually throwing around Galaxy Busters.


----------



## Gig (Apr 18, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Then we'dd be casually throwing around Galaxy Busters.



I'd invite Geg to come to the Obd thus causing the entire forum to implode giving me the win


----------



## Diedara666 (Jul 11, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Master Of Death Gig (level 2000 with all his powers) vs Bad-ass Freaking Overlord Zetta (level 2000 with all of his powers except time travel)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I place my bet on gig  i played the game zetta doesnt stand a chance


----------



## Zetta (Jul 11, 2008)

ZETTA BEAM!

Just a note, Zetta is now retconned at level 3200 through Disgaea PSP.

Though, why the hell did you necro this?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2008)

Gig strips down to them underwear and  puts a sword between the tights looking very orgasmic, making zetta die of massive nosebleed


----------

